# je ne reçois plus certains mails



## CONDORSAIT (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Mon logiciel de messagerie est Mail (sur un imac Intel 24"), mon FAI est Free, mon hébergeur de messagerie Alice.
Or depuis quelque temps, je ne reçois plus certains des mails qui me sont envoyés. Plus exactement, certains expéditeurs ne parviennent pas à m'envoyer des mails qui sont rejetés (donc vraisemblablement considérés comme des spams). Or je n'ai pas d'antispam, et je n'ai pas installé de filtre. D'où peut bien venir ce filtrage gênant et comment y remédier. J'ai essayé de contacter Alice, mais je n'ai pas dû trouver le bon truc. J'ai envoyé des mails à Free, mais pas de réponse.
Que faire ?


----------



## ntx (7 Mars 2010)

Depuis ton Mac, tu ne peux qu'accéder à quelques réglages pour récupérer tes mails sur le serveur qui est géré par ton fournisseur de service de messagerie., vois auprès de lui  

Pour Free, tu peux via ta console sur le net envoyer des messages au support.
Et si ça ne marche plus ou mal chez Free, ouvre un compte chez un autre fournisseur de messagerie.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2010)

bonjour
grand classique

1- ANALYSER la cause de rejet
tu dis " vraisemblablement spam"

pas sur du tout

les rejets - refus sont expliqués dans l'email indiquant le refus
( les emails delivery failure etc )
tes correspondant devraient les analyser 
les causes courantes
pas la bonne adresse
boite pleine

2 =>autre possible
refus parce que *LEUR* adresse( expeditrice)  est vue  comme spammeuse

 A tort ou à raison sur une liste ( blacklist) d'un antispam quelque part sur le chemin

il est parfois utile de regarder les entêtes detaillés ou contenu brut pour pister
--
il faut comprendre que le souci  "spam" ne serait  PAS avec TON adresse du tout
mais avec les leurs


----------



## CONDORSAIT (7 Mars 2010)

C'est bien ce que je pense. Leur adresse est perçue sans doute comme celle d'adresseurs de spams. Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas, eux non plus. Pour compliquer les choses, un même expéditeur peut passer un message sur le compte de ma compagne, mais pas sur le mien ou vice versa (et nos comptes mails sont chez le même hébergeur !)


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2010)

le pourquoi?
mais c'est très simple
il suffit que pour une bonne ou mauvaise raison l'adresse soit sur une liste noire

tous les outils antispam utilisent des listes noires
( même ton logiciel  Mail sur ton mac s'en construit une)

coté outils globaux( FAI , webmailers , entreprises)  les listes sont soit établies par des boites qui ensuite les vendent soit en interne

et les """erreurs " sont courantes
tout dépend de la qualité du travail du constructeur de liste noir

exemple j'ai une de mes vieilles adresses qui est listée sur des black lists
 et
 je ne suis pas spammeur 
-mon compte à moi ne fut pas piraté
par contre elle a sans doute servie en expediteur fictif de spam
et les mauvais filtreurs, surtout dans le passé  ne font pas le tri entre expediteur apparent et le VRAI
c'est de plus en plus rare, les outils actuels sont assez  performants

mais encore une fois 
c'est à tes correspondants de se bouger le popotin et de verifier ce dont j'ai parlé
( et si PC verifier qu'ils sont pas vérolés)


----------

